# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour >  Thăm Vịnh Hạ Long - Bãi Cháy 2 ngày 1 đêm

## lechivien1400

*Tour du lịch Hạ Long – Tuần Châu*
* (Thời gian: 2 ngày 1 đêm, phương tiện Ô tô)*

_Ngày 17/12/1994, quần thể hang động trên vùng biển Hạ Long đã được UNESCO công nhận là di sản thiên nhiên của thế giới. Những thắng cảnh thuộc vào hành lang của vùng bảo vệ tuyệt đối là: hang Thiên Cung - Đầu Gỗ, hang Ba Hầm, hòn Công Đông. Quảng Ninh cũng là nơi chứng kiến bao chiến công hiển hách chống giặc ngoại xâm của dân tộc, nổi bật nhất là ba lần chiến thắng trên sông Bạch Đằng của vị tướng Trần Hưng Đạo._
*Ngày 01: Khởi hành đi Hạ Long – Tuần Châu ( Ăn Trưa, Tối )* 
*Sáng:* 06h00 Xe và hướng dẫn của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel* đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi Hạ Long, trên đường đi dừng chân tại hải Dương tự do ăn sáng. 
*11h00:* Đến Hạ long, ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.
*Chiều:* Hướng dẫn viên sẽ đón quý khách đưa ra Đảo Tuần Châu quý khách tự do  thăm quan khu du lịch Tuần Châu tự do thưởng thức chương trình biểu diễn  diễn xiếc thú: *Biểu diễn cá voi trắng cá heo hải cẩu, sư tử biển*, Nhạc nước ..(show diễn này có thể thay đổi theo chương trình tham quan của Khu du lịch Tuần Châu ). Chi phí tự túc  hoặc tự do đi dạo tắm biển, mua đồ lưu niệm. Quý khách ăn tối tại Tuần Châu
 Sau khi ăn tối quý khách có thể tham gia các trò chơi buổi tối tại Đảo ngọc Tuần Châu, với chương trình biểu diễn nhạc nước, với âm thanh và ánh sáng huyền ảo. 
*21h00:* Quý khách lên xe trở về khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi.
*Ngày 02: Khám phá Vịnh Hạ Long                  (Ăn Sáng, Trưa)*
*Sáng:* Du thuyền thăm Vịnh Hạ Long- kỳ quan của thế giới, du khách dừng thuyền để lên thăm *động Thiên Cung* tức là "Cung điện của trời" và *hang Đầu Gỗ* (hay còn gọi là hang Dấu Gỗ), là nơi gắn liền với câu chuyện lịch sử chống quân Nguyên - Mông năm 1288 của vua Trần Hưng Đạo. Sau đó hành trình trên du thuyền đi giữa Hạ Long với hàng ngàn đảo đá sừng sững du khách sẽ có cảm giác như đi vào thế giới động vật trải qua triệu năm hoá đá. đó là: *đảo Rồng, hòn Gà Chọi, hòn Cóc......*
*11h30:* Tàu quay trở về bến xe đón quý khách về khách sạn ghỉ ngơi và ăn trưa.
*Chiều:* 12h30 trả phòng, Xe đón Quý khách về, trên đường đi dừng chân ở nhà hàng Hải Dương, thưởng thức đặc sản Hải Dương bánh đậu xanh, bánh gai, vải khô... 
*18h00:* Xe đưa quý khách về điểm xuất phát ban đầu. Kết thúc chương trình. Chia tay Quý khách.
*Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 980.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 40 khách, tour chất lượng cao)*
*Ghi chú:* _Giá trên có thể thay đổi tuỳ vào thời gian khởi hành và số lượng khách đăng ký. Vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp để được giá tốt nhất!_ 
*GIÁ VÉ BAO GỒM*
1/Vận chuyển: Xe ô tô, chất lượng, điều hoà, máy lạnh đưa đón theo chương trình tham quan.  
2/Tàu thăm quan Vịnh Hạ Long 
3/Khách sạn: Tiêu chuẩn 2*, Điều hoà, phòng đẹp có tivi, tắm nóng lạnh̀  (3 người / phòng, ngủ phòng đôi tính phát sinh theo giá phòng khách sạn) 
4/Các bữa ăn tiêu chuẩn theo chương trình, ăn chính 80.000/bữa, ăn sáng 25.000/bữa (Gồm 3 bữa ăn chính, 1 bữa ăn sáng).
5/Vé thắng cảnh theo chương trình.
6/Hướng dẫn viên thành thạo nhiệt tình.
7/ Khách được mua bảo hiểm với mức đền bù tối đa 10.000.000VNĐ
8/ Khuyến mại nước uống trên xe.
*GIÁ VÉ KHÔNG BAO GỒM*
1/ Vé xem biểu diễn Cá Heo, Nhạc nước và các trò chơi khác.
2/Chi tiêu cá nhân, đồ uống, hoá đơn VAT.
*- Lưu ý:* Trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi: Miễn phí (Ăn ngủ chung với bố mẹ). Trẻ em từ 5- dưới 11 tuổi: Tính 75% giá người lớn (ngủ chung với bố mẹ, ăn xuất ăn riêng). Trẻ em từ 11 tuổi trở lên tính giá như người lớn.

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Hotline: 0906.404.986 – Mr Hảo*
*Email:  anhsaomoitravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## lechivien1400

du lịch Hạ Long, biển Hạ Long, tour Hạ Long

----------


## lechivien1400

tour Hạ Long, biển Hạ Long, Vịnh Hạ Long

----------


## lechivien1400

biển Hạ Long, thăm vịnh Hạ Long, tour hạ long, tàu hạ long

----------


## lechivien1400

Vịnh Hạ Long, thăm vịnh Hạ Long, tour Hạ Long

----------


## lechivien1400

du lịch bãi cháy, vịnh hạ long, tắm biển,

----------


## lechivien1400

biển Hạ Long, đi Hạ Long

----------


## lechivien1400

du lịch Vịnh Hạ Long

----------


## lechivien1400

Vịnh Hạ Long

----------


## lechivien1400

tour Vịnh Haj Long

----------


## lechivien1400

thăm vịnh Hạ Long

----------


## lechivien1400

du lịch vịnh hạ long

----------


## lechivien1400

du lịch Hạ Long

----------


## lechivien1400

Hạ Long bãi cháy

----------


## lechivien1400

du lịch Hạ Long

----------


## lechivien1400

Hạ Long - Bãi Cháy

----------


## lechivien1400

du lich Ha Long

----------


## lechivien1400

Vịnh Hạ Long

----------


## lechivien1400

du lịch Hạ Long

----------


## lechivien1400

du lịch Vịnh Hạ Long

----------


## lechivien1400

du lịch vịnh hạ long

----------

